# Should I be weighing my hedgehog?



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Should I being weighing my hedgehog on a regular basis? If so then with what? Where can I get it? How expensive? Thanks


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A common kitchen scale that weighs in grams and down to 1 gram increments. You can find them in wal-marts, targets, amazon, etc. I have found decent models for under $20.

And yes, you should weigh your hedgehog regularly. Hedgehogs are amazing at hiding illness, and often weight loss is one of the first symptoms we see. Since they weigh so little, a change of 20 grams can be significant. 20 grams is very hard to detect by looking at them or holding them.

I weigh mine daily. It is part of our morning health check.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, wow I should probably get it ASAP then because I haven't weighed him once, and I've had him for over a month


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

you don't HAVE to, but it is HIGHLY recommended. a lot of people weigh their hedgehogs everyday to monitor their weight. it is one of the best/only ways to tell if your hedgehog is sick.

a kitchen scale is all you would need. you want one that weighs in grams because they are so small. (also, because of this even a "small" drop in weight can indicate a sick hedgie)

you can get them at almost any grocer or home good store. and their prices range. you can get a simple one for $20 or you can pay more for a more extravagant one, with more gadgets.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I also want to add that you should make sure you get a digital one.  I got mine on Amazon for $15 and I love it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QS ... 05_s00_i01


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kelsey the hedgehog said:


> you don't HAVE to, but it is HIGHLY recommended. a lot of people weigh their hedgehogs everyday to monitor their weight. it is one of the best/only ways to tell if your hedgehog is sick.
> 
> a kitchen scale is all you would need. you want one that weighs in grams because they are so small. (also, because of this even a "small" drop in weight can indicate a sick hedgie)
> 
> you can get them at almost any grocer or home good store. and their prices range. you can get a simple one for $20 or you can pay more for a more extravagant one, with more gadgets.


 Well I'd rather be safe then sorry. Thank you for the advice. If twenty bucks can tell me if my hedgehog is sick. It's worth it


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> I also want to add that you should make sure you get a digital one.  I got mine on Amazon for $15 and I love it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QS ... 05_s00_i01


 I'll check around and definitely get one!  Thank you


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

How does this look?????
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COOKINEX-EL...pliances_US&hash=item27c647cf79#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My own preference is a sclale with a flat surface. I know my hedgies (specially Tangelo) would have fallen over the bowl.

Mine looks a bit like this


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

bmaditz said:


> How does this look?????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COOKINEX-EL...pliances_US&hash=item27c647cf79#ht_500wt_1287


That one looks good.  If you have a wiggly hedgehog like I do, you'll definitely need the bowl! :lol:


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

bmaditz said:


> How does this look?????
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COOKINEX-EL...pliances_US&hash=item27c647cf79#ht_500wt_1287


looks fine to me. the bowl will come in handy when your hedgie just wants to MOVE. :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

FiaSpice said:


> My own preference is a sclale with a flat surface. I know my hedgies (specially Tangelo) would have fallen over the bowl.
> 
> Mine looks a bit like this


 Okay thanks


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kelsey the hedgehog said:


> looks fine to me. the bowl will come in handy when your hedgie just wants to MOVE. :lol:


 Yah he's a wiggly one :lol: Thank you for replying!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have three models here and have to say that only the ones with bowls get used with the hedgehogs anymore. With the extra wiggly ones, I hold my hand over them to try to discourage them from climbing over the edge (or tipping) the bowl. I just have too much trouble keeping a wiggly hedgehog on a non-bowl version long enough... 

They are a cheap item to have, and they are, in my opinion, an essential item to have if you own a hedgehog. If you ever get one that is sick, it is very important to know if they are gaining or losing weight. And I have had weight loss be the very first symptom we saw in a few hedgehogs now. You get one that is steady for a long time and then suddenly drops or gains a bunch of weight and it sets you on alert to monitor everything extra closely.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kalandra said:



> I have three models here and have to say that only the ones with bowls get used with the hedgehogs anymore. With the extra wiggly ones, I hold my hand over them to try to discourage them from climbing over the edge (or tipping) the bowl. I just have too much trouble keeping a wiggly hedgehog on a non-bowl version long enough...
> 
> They are a cheap item to have, and they are, in my opinion, an essential item to have if you own a hedgehog. If you ever get one that is sick, it is very important to know if they are gaining or losing weight. And I have had weight loss be the very first symptom we saw in a few hedgehogs now. You get one that is steady for a long time and then suddenly drops or gains a bunch of weight and it sets you on alert to monitor everything extra closely.


 Wow, great points! Thanks!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I did get the scale I mentioned in a previous post. Hopefully within the next few days I can weigh my hedgehog for the first time


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just wanted to note, don't freak out if you suddenly get a drop of weight by 20-30g. Weigh a few more times to confirm the actual loss of weight before completely freaking out. Their poop can make a difference of 20-30g so most people pick a set time to weigh, either pre or post poop. 

Before I figured that out, I got numbers like 300,310,325,298,315 etc etc. lol so I freaked and worried for a bit. So just a heads up.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep. If you weigh them daily at the same time, you will have a better chance of getting near identical weights. I prefer to weigh mine first thing in the morning. I figure they have eaten, and run all night, and likely pooped a lot already. I get pretty consistent weights.

But yes, don't freak out if you get a big chance. As I mentioned it is a method to detect problems, so you look for more problems. Use it to tell you to watch for more symptoms.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> Just wanted to note, don't freak out if you suddenly get a drop of weight by 20-30g. Weigh a few more times to confirm the actual loss of weight before completely freaking out. Their poop can make a difference of 20-30g so most people pick a set time to weigh, either pre or post poop.
> 
> Before I figured that out, I got numbers like 300,310,325,298,315 etc etc. lol so I freaked and worried for a bit. So just a heads up.


 That's really great to know!!! Thank you  I would have totally freaked out


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> Yep. If you weigh them daily at the same time, you will have a better chance of getting near identical weights. I prefer to weigh mine first thing in the morning. I figure they have eaten, and run all night, and likely pooped a lot already. I get pretty consistent weights.
> 
> But yes, don't freak out if you get a big chance. As I mentioned it is a method to detect problems, so you look for more problems. Use it to tell you to watch for more symptoms.


 Thanks I will!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> Just wanted to note, don't freak out if you suddenly get a drop of weight by 20-30g. Weigh a few more times to confirm the actual loss of weight before completely freaking out. Their poop can make a difference of 20-30g so most people pick a set time to weigh, either pre or post poop.
> 
> Before I figured that out, I got numbers like 300,310,325,298,315 etc etc. lol so I freaked and worried for a bit. So just a heads up.


Oh yeah this. Before he got sick, Tangelo would have had crazy number like those. He could poop masive amount wich, I'm sure weighted 10-20 g :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

FiaSpice said:


> Oh yeah this. Before he got sick, Tangelo would have had crazy number like those. He could poop masive amount wich, I'm sure weighted 10-20 g :lol:


 Hahahaha I'll try to be consistent when I weigh him.....thanks :lol:


----------

